# Holland Haymaker



## m.o.t (Jul 11, 2007)

Hi, does anybody know anyting about haymaker dog.
Like whats there avg weight are they good at weightpull or long hang or high jumping etc.

Thanks


----------



## quaterboy22 (Nov 12, 2006)

haymaker is a redboy dog , in the ga area really havent heard that much about him lately, but you sound find someone in ga or sorounding states that breed redboy dogs


----------

